# Happy Birthday Josie1945!!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 21, 2012)

*HAPPY BURFDAY MISS JOSIE!!!*

*Hope your day is super special!!!!*

*Save me some cake!!!! *


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Josie,

Hope that your evening shall be filled with great happiness.

Ciao. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy birthday, Josie!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 21, 2012)

Now all of us get to with YOU a happy birthday!  Thanks for being such a bundle of cheer here at DC, always welcoming, wishing, cheering up.

I hope you have a wonderful day, Josie and an even better year.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday! 



​


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Josie! I want a piece of cake, too! Please save me a piece! And, I hope today, and everyday for the rest of this birthday year, is one filled with love, happiness, and joy.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Josie!

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank all of you for the birthday wishes!! I had a great day.
The Kids took me to dinner, and of course I ate to much. No 
birthday cake I cant stand it. 

Thanks 
Josie


----------



## Katie H (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry, I missed this yesterday.  I was gone most of the day and I'm glad you had a nice birthday.  Hope the new year ahead is super!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 22, 2012)

I missed it as well, but I am glad you had a good day!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2012)

Hope you had a great birthday


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2012)

I missed this yesterday. I wish you a great belated birthday.


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 23, 2012)

Belated birthday wishes Josie!  You are a super greeter here at DC never failing to welcome newcomers.  You deserve well wishes all thru the year! Cheers to you dear!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Josie, hoping you had a fabulous day


----------

